# Danio Pregnant?



## poopsie_o_no (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok hello all, i think my danio is pregnant but i am not too sure. How can i tell if she is...if its a she. I mean her stomach is buldging but plz help. thx


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Danios don't get pregnant, they lay eggs. She could have eggs though. But more likely she ate too much, or (hopefully not) has bloat from some kind if illness like dropsy. I had a danio get dropsy a while ago, didn't bloat that much, just the pineconing. I have a ricefish that's looking rather fat but doesn't have any protruding scales and hasn't been getting bigger, I think just eats too much.


----------



## poopsie_o_no (Oct 3, 2006)

ok thx, but wat is dropsy,is it deadly, i just needed to know if she was ready to lay eggs and if i should seperate


----------



## poopsie_o_no (Oct 3, 2006)

should i seperate just to be safe


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

all my danios looked like prego guppys because they ate well. I wouldnt seperate.


----------



## poopsie_o_no (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok thx for that


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Drospy is a swollen stomach and sides and you will see raised scales like a pinecone when you look from above.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

danio's egg fertilize outside of the body, so even your fish lay egg you have to have a male or it is not going work. 

most likely either your fish has dropsy or eat too much like above said. dropsy is basically some fluid in your fish so it looks fatter than it normally is. the fluid may due to infection inside of the fish. some times it may not be fluid at all, it may be swelling internal organ. either way, it is not a good thing for the fish.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Not sure what a pregnant fish looks like. I noticed this on my catfish today. Hope it isn't having kittens :shock:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks well fed or full of eggs. Doesn't look ill.


----------

